# Is it okay to do High reps for Dead lift ?



## viktor89 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello,

I'm currently doing Wendler Big and beyond

So it goes in cycles  - Wk1 3x5 ---Wk 2-  3x5--- Wk 3- 531---Wk4 - Deload so 3x3 with very light weight

So on Mon Deadlift is like 3 set of 5 reps and then once I'm finished 60% of my max -I have to do 5 sets of 10 reps of that weight. It was all well and good but now the weight is going up a lot.

So i'm wondering if it's okay to be doing heavy with high reps? *Now today I just did WK2* 195 3x , 225 3x , 250 3x - n then 175 _I was suppose to do 50 reps _but did 30 reps instead because I'm starting to think if this is just

too much ? cuz I also do Deficit DL after with 60% of my highest with 3 sets of 5 reps. 

You guys think this is too much ? or AH no worries go big or go home ? 

I don't feel like I'm overly exerted or anything like that but I'm talking about long term fitness ?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, high reps are boss.

The tough part is mental. You think "oh my god, this is pussy weight" but when you start getting up into the 20+ rep range, keeping proper form and that shit burns, you know you're hitting it hard! Focus on the reps and proper form vs what weight you're using when it comes to high reps. They need to be a challenge at the higher reps otherwise the weight is too light. If your form goes to shit or you peter out 10 reps shy of your target, then lower the weight big boy!

#teamhighreps


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

I have done DL with reps of 10. Believe it or not, it can be just as risky as low reps. If you're form gets sloppy; Snap City. If the reps get too high, your breathing can get off, you lose that internal support and something goes bad quick. Just hold your form regardless of the reps and you'll be fine.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Yes, high reps are boss.
> 
> The tough part is mental. You think "oh my god, this is pussy weight" but when you start getting up into the 20+ rep range, keeping proper form and that shit burns, you know you're hitting it hard! Focus on the reps and proper form vs what weight you're using when it comes to high reps. They need to be a challenge at the higher reps otherwise the weight is too light. If your form goes to shit or you peter out 10 reps shy of your target, then lower the weight big boy!
> 
> #teamhighreps





snake said:


> I have done DL with reps of 10. Believe it or not, it can be just as risky as low reps. If you're form gets sloppy; Snap City. If the reps get too high, your breathing can get off, you lose that internal support and something goes bad quick. Just hold your form regardless of the reps and you'll be fine.



Yeah -it is not about the weight being a pussy weight as u put it- I was just more concerned with injuring the joints cuz of over exertion? As in doing high weight with very low reps and then well 175 isn't low weight for my kind but in long term perspective is what I was concerned about.

I think maybe I saw a video on youtube that talked about not doing a lot of reps with DL but rather focusing on heavy weight with low reps. I think that's what all of a sudden popped into my mind. Because I have been doing this workout since Feb and I'm on 4th cycle and never thought about it -just today out of nowhere it popped in lol

So if form stays stable -Is that the consens that there is *nothing wrong with high reps on DL then? as long as form stays stable?*


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> So if form stays stable -Is that the consens that there is *nothing wrong with high reps on DL then? as long as form stays stable?*



You got it brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

High rep deads for compound lifts especially technical ones are stupid.

2 things will happen

You will execute 10 reps with perfect form - which means the weight was not heavy enough to cause adaptation

Or

Your form will fall apart and several of your reps per set will be done improperly leading to injury. Or worse than injury, the reinforcing of bad technique.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd like to say that I have never in all of my 30 + years of weight training...regardless of following any program done over 20 reps of anything (and I can barely stand to do that) now, collectively I have done high volume in a session but I personally (for me) just don't see a purpose for doing 50 + reps........


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I'd like to say that I have never in all of my 30 + years of weight training...regardless of following any program done over 20 reps of anything (and I can barely stand to do that) now, collectively I have done high volume in a session but I personally (for me) just don't see a purpose for doing 50 + reps........


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> High rep deads for compound lifts especially technical ones are stupid.
> 
> 2 things will happen
> 
> ...



Agreed on the second one but not everyone is looking to be a power lifter.


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2015)

I prefer not to, but mainly because my gym has hex plates so they shift like a son of a bitch everytime I put them down. End up pulling the bar cockeyed which ****s up any rep work I do. Also that's too much cardio for me.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 17, 2015)

High reps of deadlifts kills my back.

Also if you can do high reps of dead lifts you're not deadlifting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Agreed on the second one but not everyone is looking to be a power lifter.


Good technique transcends powerlifting.  Good technique will prevent injury.

Rather than doing 5 sets of 10 what if he did 10 sets of 5 and just kept rest shorter? He could use heavier weight, maintain form, keep the heart rate elevated... 

The guy doing 10 sets of 5 with 450 is going to build more muscle than the guy doing 315 for 5 sets of 10. 

315 x 50 = 15,750
450 x 50 = 22,500


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> High reps of deadlifts kills my back.
> 
> Also *if you can do high reps of dead lifts you're not deadlifting*


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good technique transcends powerlifting.  Good technique will prevent injury.
> 
> Rather than doing 5 sets of 10 what if he did 10 sets of 5 and just kept rest shorter? He could use heavier weight, maintain form, keep the heart rate elevated...
> 
> ...



That's assuming someone could do either 315 or 450 for the same amount of reps (50) though isn't it? Usually I find myself using much heavier weights on my low rep days so that I'm giving it all I got on the last reps in that last set. When I go high rep, I can't use the same weight because I get fatigued before I finish with my goal reps. So the only way to get the higher rep range is to use a lighter weight, just waiting an extra minute in between sets does not cut it for me. Just some thoughts.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



lmao dizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2015)

Good technique transcends powerlifting.  Good technique will minimize the chance of injury.

I also think guys who do not rest between sets enough will suffer the same fate as the guys who do too many reps.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Good technique transcends powerlifting.  Good technique will minimize the chance of injury.



Good technique transcends any type of training 

and doesn't guarantee not getting injured!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> That's assuming someone could do either 315 or 450 for the same amount of reps (50) though isn't it? Usually I find myself using much heavier weights on my low rep days so that I'm giving it all I got on the last reps in that last set. When I go high rep, I can't use the same weight because I get fatigued before I finish with my goal reps. So the only way to get the higher rep range is to use a lighter weight, just waiting an extra minute in between sets does not cut it for me. Just some thoughts.



Those are random numbers I chose. The sets with lower reps will of course always be heavier weights and therefore overall volume is the same.  You disagree there? 

Also would add that this has nothing to do with pL. I am talking about building muscle here which is why I haven't once mentioned intensity.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



Am I suppose to be offended?
Why don't you go get ****ed by your wife and let the men talk about lifting weights


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Am I suppose to be offended?
> Why don't you go get ****ed by your wife and let the men talk about lifting weights


Pinkie can I get you a warm towel or something?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

a sedative might be needed.............


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 17, 2015)

I like riding my bike coming home and doing high reps of ultra light benchpress and straight bar curls. 1 sets of 100 because this nigga an icy cat


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



Nice flip phone or whatever that is. Trodizzle my nizzle dgaf


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Nice flip phone or whatever that is. Trodizzle my nizzle dgaf



It's the coolest phone like ever. The Nokia where you could change the faceplate to any color. That shit was the greatest right after beepers went nonexistent. 

Also where the game snake was introduced.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> It's the coolest phone like ever. The Nokia where you could change the faceplate to any color. That shit was the greatest right after beepers went nonexistent.
> 
> Also where the game snake was introduced.



weren't you in diapers when those phones came out??????


----------



## HDH (Aug 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good technique transcends powerlifting.  Good technique will prevent injury.
> 
> Rather than doing 5 sets of 10 what if he did 10 sets of 5 and just kept rest shorter? He could use heavier weight, maintain form, keep the heart rate elevated...
> 
> ...



This works well for me. I had to find a medium because of DDD/FJS at L5. Any volume I do is 5 sets and working sets can start faster because of the lesser weight.

I have also found that slowing down works so I can keep it at the 10 mark and use TUT to my advantage.

It's also some good shit to superset that with 25 to 30 reps on a leg press.

And, if that's not enough, a triset adding burn down calves to the press.

You will be gasping for breath and god help anyone that asks you how many sets you have left when you finish a set :32 (10): 

One of my favorite TRIs.

H


----------



## HDH (Aug 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



Ya know, that's just f'n funny man.

H


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> weren't you in diapers when those phones came out??????



Yeah so were you but that was acceptable at my age.  Yours were just depends for old people.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah so we're you but that was exceptable at my age.  Yours were just depends for old people.


Oh shit.... you went there Herm...


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah so were you but that was acceptable at my age.  Yours were just depends for old people.



and they still are


----------



## Seeker (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't see any worth in doing high rep deadlifts whatsoever. The deadlift is a movement designed for increasing overall strength, mass and power. It incorporates the whole body to complete  this movement, most muscles are needed to perform the whole lift.  Maybe as a warm up to run a couple of sets of 10 at a weight of 145 or something. High reps are better served for isolation movements and machine work where the focus is kept at a specific single muscle part. Get that blood pumping and start to damage those fibers and open the door to growth. 

Now I'm a big believer in high rep squats for muscle hyper trophy because if you know what you're doing, you can use the squat to isolate and activate your quads only. Touch and go deadlift, really? It's called a deadlift for a reason. Lift, drop, reset and lift for mass power, and strength.  Leave the high deadlifts for the crossfittters. Cause that's what it is!


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it's acceptable to deadlift in diapers. I've come dangerously close to shitting my pants.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 18, 2015)

I hear groove briefs are pretty absorbent.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I don't see any worth in doing high rep deadlifts whatsoever. The deadlift is a movement designed for increasing overall strength, mass and power. It incorporates the whole body to complete  this movement, most muscles are needed to perform the whole lift.  Maybe as a warm up to run a couple of sets of 10 at a weight of 145 or something. High reps are better served for isolation movements and machine work where the focus is kept at a specific single muscle part. Get that blood pumping and start to damage those fibers and open the door to growth.
> 
> Now I'm a big believer in high rep squats for muscle hyper trophy because if you know what you're doing, you can use the squat to isolate and activate your quads only. Touch and go deadlift, really? It's called a deadlift for a reason. Lift, drop, reset and lift for mass power, and strength.  Leave the high deadlifts for the crossfittters. Cause that's what it is!


Oh wow... look a bodybuilder who gets it.... 

Btw seek and I worked together and brought up his strength significantly. Changed his physique completely.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I don't see any worth in doing high rep deadlifts whatsoever. The deadlift is a movement designed for increasing overall strength, mass and power. It incorporates the whole body to complete  this movement, most muscles are needed to perform the whole lift.  Maybe as a warm up to run a couple of sets of 10 at a weight of 145 or something. High reps are better served for isolation movements and machine work where the focus is kept at a specific single muscle part. Get that blood pumping and start to damage those fibers and open the door to growth.
> 
> Now I'm a big believer in high rep squats for muscle hyper trophy because if you know what you're doing, you can use the squat to isolate and activate your quads only. Touch and go deadlift, really? It's called a deadlift for a reason. Lift, drop, reset and lift for mass power, and strength.  Leave the high deadlifts for the crossfittters. Cause that's what it is!



And we have converted another one....


----------



## Seeker (Aug 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh wow... look a bodybuilder who gets it....
> 
> Btw seek and I worked together and brought up his strength significantly. Changed his physique completely.



Haha you finally did it. We're just getting started. I love my life, my new lifting life.


----------

